# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته ی حقوق ؟؟!!

## damakhoo

سلام
من رشتم تجربیه و امسال کنکور دادم ولی خوب واسش زیاد تلاش نکردم. تصمیم گرفتم یه سال بمونم واسه پزشکی.
اما الان ک تحقیق کردم میبینم همه مینالن از پزشکی و میگن سخته. و اینه باید 7سال سخت درس بخونی تازه بشی پزشک عمومی! 
برای همین به فکرم افتاد تغییر رشته بدم به انسانی و وکالت بخونم. اما اطلاعات چندانی راجع ب وکلالت ندارم. در حد اینکه درساش اسونتر از پزشکیه و زود تر وارد بازار کار میشی!
میخواستم بپرسم نظرتون چیه؟ و اینکه بعد از چند سال تحصیل در رشته حقوق میشه وکیل شد و دفتر وکالت زد؟ کلا دوران تحصیلش تا آخر چقدر طول میکشه؟

----------


## nafise74

حقوق بدون کنکور هم میشه رفت!!!لبته ازاد  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Takfir

سلام! حقوق دقیقا هفت خوان پزشکی رو داره!

البته درساش تئوریکه!

لیسانس میگیرین! بعد در آزمون وکالت قضاوت شرکت میکنین! و دفتر میزنین!

که البته گفتنش راحته! اما اگه علاقه داشته باشین میتونین موفق شین!

رشته خوبیه :Yahoo (1): 

عربی و ادبیات اختصیاصیتون رو باید بالا بزنید!

----------


## Farhad.7

اگه با درسای انسانی که اکثرا حفظی هستن کنار بیای که خب بخون واسه اون ...

ولی اینم بدون خیلی سخته کتابایی که تا حالا هیچی ازش نمیدونی رو تو یه سال بخونیشون ...

ولی اینم بدون کار نشد نداره !

----------


## Mojtaba93

ولا اجی من با 3 تا بچه  بعد از 14 سال   دانشگاه ازاد  حقوق قبول شده  


 امسال هم لیسانسش تموم میشه       دانشجوی ممتازه بدون ازمون  کارشناسی ارشد  میره 

 میگه کار نیست      حالا اگه شما پارتی داری که هیچی

----------


## Takfir

> ولا اجی من با 3 تا بچه  بعد از 14 سال   دانشگاه ازاد  حقوق قبول شده  
> 
> 
>  امسال هم لیسانسش تموم میشه       دانشجوی ممتازه بدون ازمون  کارشناسی ارشد  میره 
> 
>  میگه کار نیست      حالا اگه شما پارتی داری که هیچی


دادا اگه تو حقوق کار نباشه پس تو چی کاره؟

تاپ ترین رشته انسانی حقوقه!

هیچ جا کار نیست! باید کار بلد باشی!

اما تو حقوق اگه یک سال دفتر بزنی میتونی بارتو ببندی!

پرونده هایی هستن چند صد میلیونی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza1995

سلام 
بنده امسال رفتم حقوق
ببنید اگه با این فکر که راحت  کار بگیرید یا فکر کنید از پزشکی راحت تره بگم بهتره پزشکی بخونین
اصلا حقوق با پزشکی قابل مقایسه نیست دو مقوله جداست.حقوق سختی خودشو داره پزشکی هم همینطور...متاسفانه در ایران اینطوره هر کسی میتونه حقوق بخونه و از هر رشته ای باشه...ای ن یک ضعفه که اکثر فارغ التحصیلان حقوق بیکارن
رشته حقوق که لیسانس اصلا مورد قبول نیست باید ارشد حتما بگیرین چون همه لیسانسو دارن  که گرفتن ارشد خودش داستان داره البته آزاد ارش کمی راحته...
شما تا فوق بگیرید میشه 6 سال..شما مثله این که دختر هستین... نمیتونید در قضاوت امتحان بدین فقط وکالت و سردفتری و ... میشه البته دختر بودنتون از این جهت مثبت هم هست که شما 2 سال سربازی نمیرین
به هر حال امتحان وکالت از کنکور سراسری سخت تره با متقاضی زیاد و پذیرش کم روبه رو میشین...خیلی سخته قبولی وکالت 
به هر حال بعد از قبولی باید 6 الی نهایت یک سال کارآموزی برین 
میشه 8 یا 9 سال...
بعدش باید برای خودتون دفتر شخصی بزنین تا کارتون در بیاد خیلی طول میکشه..
اگه علاقه دارین اینا برای شما چیزی نیست برید اگه واقعا مطمئنین که سرنوشتتون اونجاست اگه نه فکر میکنین بازار کارش از پزشکی بهتره بگم کار برای پزشکی بیشتره..تعداد فارغ التحصیلان بیکار حقوق بیش از اون چیزیه که شما در مورده پزشکی میگین هست..اصلا  قابل مقایسه نیست

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دادا اگه تو حقوق کار نباشه پس تو چی کاره؟
> 
> تاپ ترین رشته انسانی حقوقه!
> 
> هیچ جا کار نیست! باید کار بلد باشی!
> 
> اما تو حقوق اگه یک سال دفتر بزنی میتونی بارتو ببندی!
> 
> پرونده هایی هستن چند صد میلیونی


دوست عزیز
فکر میکنی طرف  پرونده چند صد میلیونیشو میده به یک تازه وکیل؟
خیلی ساده ای
قاضی های بازنشسته هستن که به کاروکالت روی میارن یا وکیل های قدیمی هستن قانون یجور میپیچونن دور خودت بپیچی...اونا حی و حاضر آماده لقمه هستن..
بعدشم پرونده 100 میلیونی ممکنه نیست مثله بارون بریزه برات...هر چند سال شاید یک بار...وکیل شدن شرایط میخواد باید عادل باشی با تقوا باشی حقوق مردمو نخوری یا لهشون کنی که بعدا بدتر اینشو پس بدی که قطعا میدی که بهترین وکیل و شاهد خداستکار بلد بودن بله شرطه به قوله شما هر جا باید کار بلد باشی...
اما مسئله اینه کار بلد هست اما کاری نیست که انجام بده...

----------


## Prison Break

جز اون رشته هایی که بیکار زیاد داره ولی اگه کار بتونی جور کنی و با پارتی و .. خوبه.. ولی اصلا قابل قیاس با پزشکی و اینا نیست.. توی دانشگاه های تاپ نتونی بخونی من شنیدم جالب نیست زیاد
شاید یکم شبیه عمران باشه این رشته. مثلا میای نگاه می کنی طرف داره برج میسازه و خونه میسازه ماهی 100 میلیون درامد داره و میری توی این رشته یه مدت بیکاری اخرشم استخدام یه شرکت میشی مثلا ماهی 1.5 حقوق بهت میده. حقوق هم توی همین مایه هاست... نیاز به سرمایه داره و پارتی و ..
قابل مقایسه با پزشکی نیست

----------


## reza1995

> جز اون رشته هایی که بیکار زیاد داره ولی اگه کار بتونی جور کنی و با پارتی و .. خوبه.. ولی اصلا قابل قیاس با پزشکی و اینا نیست.. توی دانشگاه های تاپ نتونی بخونی من شنیدم جالب نیست زیاد
> شاید یکم شبیه عمران باشه این رشته. مثلا میای نگاه می کنی طرف داره برج میسازه و خونه میسازه ماهی 100 میلیون درامد داره و میری توی این رشته یه مدت بیکاری اخرشم استخدام یه شرکت میشی مثلا ماهی 1.5 حقوق بهت میده. حقوق هم توی همین مایه هاست... نیاز به سرمایه داره و پارتی و ..
> قابل مقایسه با پزشکی نیست


اصلا حقوق این نیست 
و اصلا شبیه عمران نیست اگه منظور شما اینه سرت تو کار خودته و اینا بله اما فقط این نیست یهو 100 میلیون بگیری دیگه نگیری
طرف مشاور حقوقی بانکه علاوه بر بانک که 5 میلیون میگیره کاروکالت و مشاوره های دیگه هم میکنه
دانشگاه خب بستگی به استاد داره رشته حقوق چون کتاب های قانونو خودتون باید بخونین اکثر اساتید هم قاضی یا وکیلن 
نمیفهمم منظور شما از مقایسه چی هست که میفرمایین قابل مقایسه با حقوق نیست
اصلا موضوع و همه چی رشته فرق میکنه...یادمون باشه رشته برتر دنیا روانشانسی و حقوق هستن. نه مثله ایران که شبیه هند شده همه میرن پزشکی دارن تجارت میکنن..!!!!!
این حقوقی که شما میگی با اون حقوقی که بقیه میخونن تلاش میکنن خیلی فرق داره دختر عمم وکیله دختر خاله منم حقوق خونده عموشم وکیله
اصلا اینی که شما میگین نیست

----------


## Prison Break

> اصلا حقوق این نیست 
> و اصلا شبیه عمران نیست اگه منظور شما اینه سرت تو کار خودته و اینا بله اما فقط این نیست یهو 100 میلیون بگیری دیگه نگیری
> طرف مشاور حقوقی بانکه علاوه بر بانک که 5 میلیون میگیره کاروکالت و مشاوره های دیگه هم میکنه
> دانشگاه خب بستگی به استاد داره رشته حقوق چون کتاب های قانونو خودتون باید بخونین اکثر اساتید هم قاضی یا وکیلن 
> نمیفهمم منظور شما از مقایسه چی هست که میفرمایین قابل مقایسه با حقوق نیست
> اصلا موضوع و همه چی رشته فرق میکنه...یادمون باشه رشته برتر دنیا روانشانسی و حقوق هستن. نه مثله ایران که شبیه هند شده همه میرن پزشکی دارن تجارت میکنن..!!!!!
> این حقوقی که شما میگی با اون حقوقی که بقیه میخونن تلاش میکنن خیلی فرق داره دختر عمم وکیله دختر خاله منم حقوق خونده عموشم وکیله
> اصلا اینی که شما میگین نیست


مقایسه من بی ثباتی این رشته هست... رشته های حقوق و عمران رشته های بی ثباتی اند. ممکنه بیکار باشی ممکنه خوب حقوق بگیری ممکنه بد ممکنه میلیونی... ولی رشته های دبیری پزشکی پرستاری و ... اغلب کار براشون زیاد ریخته و رشته های با ثباتی اند....
مگه من میگم رشته بدیه؟؟ قطعا رشته اول انسانی هست... ولی اینکه از یه فاز دیگه بیای و از تجربی بخوای انسانی بخونی و بعدش بری وکالت خیلی خیلی کار اشتباهیه مگر اینکه پای علاقه زیاد در میون باشه که گویا نیست
رشته های ریاضی و تجربی کلاً فرق داره با انسانی به همین سادگی هم نیست... همین که بخوای دروس انسانی رو بخونی تشریحی و بعد کنکوری میشه سختی برابر قبولی پزشکی.
در ضمن شما دنیا رو کار نداشته باش. ایران مسائلش با دنیا فرق داره نمیشه مقایسه اینطوری کرد... 
فاز انسانی با تجربی فرق داره. شما 3 سال تجربی خوندی نتونستی نتیجه دلخواه بگیری حالا عوض کنی رشته رو میتونی؟ من بعید میدونم... 
اگه دنبال بازار کار زود و ساده تر از پزشکی هستی برو پرستاری بخون!!

----------


## reza1995

> مقایسه من بی ثباتی این رشته هست... رشته های حقوق و عمران رشته های بی ثباتی اند. ممکنه بیکار باشی ممکنه خوب حقوق بگیری ممکنه بد ممکنه میلیونی... ولی رشته های دبیری پزشکی پرستاری و ... اغلب کار براشون زیاد ریخته و رشته های با ثباتی اند....
> مگه من میگم رشته بدیه؟؟ قطعا رشته اول انسانی هست... ولی اینکه از یه فاز دیگه بیای و از تجربی بخوای انسانی بخونی و بعدش بری وکالت خیلی خیلی کار اشتباهیه مگر اینکه پای علاقه زیاد در میون باشه که گویا نیست
> رشته های ریاضی و تجربی کلاً فرق داره با انسانی به همین سادگی هم نیست... همین که بخوای دروس انسانی رو بخونی تشریحی و بعد کنکوری میشه سختی برابر قبولی پزشکی.
> در ضمن شما دنیا رو کار نداشته باش. ایران مسائلش با دنیا فرق داره نمیشه مقایسه اینطوری کرد... 
> فاز انسانی با تجربی فرق داره. شما 3 سال تجربی خوندی نتونستی نتیجه دلخواه بگیری حالا عوض کنی رشته رو میتونی؟ من بعید میدونم... 
> اگه دنبال بازار کار زود و ساده تر از پزشکی هستی برو پرستاری بخون!!


بله درست میفرماین...

----------


## winter son

> مقایسه من بی ثباتی این رشته هست... رشته های حقوق و عمران رشته های بی ثباتی اند. ممکنه بیکار باشی ممکنه خوب حقوق بگیری ممکنه بد ممکنه میلیونی... ولی رشته های دبیری پزشکی پرستاری و ... اغلب کار براشون زیاد ریخته و رشته های با ثباتی اند....
> مگه من میگم رشته بدیه؟؟ قطعا رشته اول انسانی هست... ولی اینکه از یه فاز دیگه بیای و از تجربی بخوای انسانی بخونی و بعدش بری وکالت خیلی خیلی کار اشتباهیه مگر اینکه پای علاقه زیاد در میون باشه که گویا نیست
> رشته های ریاضی و تجربی کلاً فرق داره با انسانی به همین سادگی هم نیست... همین که بخوای دروس انسانی رو بخونی تشریحی و بعد کنکوری میشه سختی برابر قبولی پزشکی.
> در ضمن شما دنیا رو کار نداشته باش. ایران مسائلش با دنیا فرق داره نمیشه مقایسه اینطوری کرد... 
> فاز انسانی با تجربی فرق داره. شما 3 سال تجربی خوندی نتونستی نتیجه دلخواه بگیری حالا عوض کنی رشته رو میتونی؟ من بعید میدونم... 
> اگه دنبال بازار کار زود و ساده تر از پزشکی هستی برو پرستاری بخون!!


متاسفانه بايد بگم كه پرستاري هم از لحاظ سختي به رشته هاي تاپ علوم پزشكي پيوست !! امسال اكثر كساني كه هدفشون پرستاري بود و براي پرستاري ميخوندند قبول نشدند . نمونش هم خود من .كساني كه براي رشته هاي تاپ تر مثل علوم آزمايشگاهي و پزشكي ميخوندند بزور پرستاري آوردند . پارسال آخرين تراز قبولي پرستاري آزاد 4700 بود ... اما امسال تراز آخرين نفر قبول شده ي پرستاري آزاد بروجرد شد 7100 .. !

اما شما damakhoo خانوم شما مطمئن باشيد
اگر براي خودتون هدف تعيين كنيد و در هدف خودتون به معناي واقعي استوار باشيد (يعني واقعا براش تلاش كنيد ، زود نا اميد نشيد و تحت هيچ  شرايطي هدفتون رو رها نكنيد) شك نكنيد كه در كارتون موفق خواهيد شد . حالا هدفتون ميخواد چه حقوق و علوم سياسي باشه ، چه پرستاري - پزشكي و دندونپزشكي . قطعا موفق خواهيد شد

----------


## راحیل

> متاسفانه بايد بگم كه پرستاري هم از لحاظ سختي به رشته هاي تاپ علوم پزشكي پيوست !! امسال اكثر كساني كه هدفشون پرستاري بود و براي پرستاري ميخوندند قبول نشدند . نمونش هم خود من .كساني كه براي رشته هاي تاپ تر مثل علوم آزمايشگاهي و پزشكي ميخوندند بزور پرستاري آوردند . پارسال آخرين تراز قبولي پرستاري آزاد 4700 بود ... اما امسال تراز آخرين نفر قبول شده ي پرستاري آزاد بروجرد شد 7100 .. !
> 
> اما شما damakhoo خانوم شما مطمئن باشيد
> اگر براي خودتون هدف تعيين كنيد و در هدف خودتون به معناي واقعي استوار باشيد (يعني واقعا براش تلاش كنيد ، زود نا اميد نشيد و تحت هيچ  شرايطي هدفتون رو رها نكنيد) شك نكنيد كه در كارتون موفق خواهيد شد . حالا هدفتون ميخواد چه حقوق و علوم سياسي باشه ، چه پرستاري - پزشكي و دندونپزشكي . قطعا موفق خواهيد شد




سلام...بنظر من اول تحقیق کنین از اساتید و کسانی که این رشته هارو خوندن و  مشغول بکارشده و یا نشدن و از حقوق دریافتی ،شرایط کار و....شون راضی بودن  بعد قضاوت کنین.....اتفاقا" اساتید ما معتقدن میزان بیکاری در پرستاری و  رشته های انسانی به یک شکل و میزان هست..این دیگه بستگی به تلاش و  تواناییهای خوده آدم داره که بخواد کارخوب گیرش بیاد یا نه! مثلا" شما  باکارشناسی حقوق اگه هیچ کاری گیرت نیومدحداقلش میتونی موسسه حقوقی بزنی و  درآمد خوبی داشته باشی و وابسته به این و اون نیستی برای اشتغالت! اما  پرستاری!!! خب اگه کارگیرت نیاد و یا پذیرش کم باشه برا اشتغال میخوای  چیکارکنی؟! یا باید ادامه تحصیل بدی یا بیکاربشی! ضمنا" سختی  کارپرستاری،شیفت های شب،نبودن ساعات کاری مشخص،طولانی بودن زمان کارت زندگی  و برنامه های شخصی آدمو بهم میریزه و حقوقش هم یا کمه یا دربرخی جاها  حداقل سه ماهی یکبار حقوقشون به تعویق میفته.... آدم نه میتونه تفریح کنه  درکنارشغلش نه به تربیت بچه هاش برسه نه برنامه ریزی کنه برای زندگیش!  خصوصا" اگه خانوم باشی....خیلی سخته و توان جسمی بالایی میخواد و حوصله و  صبربسیار..حقوقش هم درقبال زحمتی که میکشی خیلی ناچیزه؛ 1تومن! اساتید ما  معتقدن چون تجربی رشته ی تحلیلی و استدلالی ای هست و بچه های تجربی زرنگتر  از اکثر بچه های انسانی هستن اگه کسی ازتجربی بره انسانی اتفاقا" موفق تره  چون درسای انسانی براش قابل هضم تر هستن...کسی هم که میره رشته ای مثل حقوق  که حتما" نباید وکیل شه!!!!!!!!!!! ؛ سعیشو کنه ولی اگه قبول نشد فرصت های  شغلی خوب دیگه و تنوع شغلی توش زیاد هست مثل : آزمون  وکالت...سردفتری...قضاوت و دادیاری برای خانومها...شهرداریها...بانک  ها...کارخونه ها...شرکت بیمه و شرکت های دولتی و خصوصی ..استانداری  ها..وزارت نفت...وزارت نیرو...شرکت کاروتعاون ...استادی دانشگاه...کار  درموسسات حقوقی ... مشاورحقوقی مراکزمختلف جهت بستن قراردادهای  خرید،فروش،تجاری،شخصی و..... و دادن مشاوره حقوقی به اون مرکز. کافیه  هررشته ای که میخونی همه فرصتهای شغلیش رو بدونی که بیکارنمونی!!!!! و گیر  ندی به کار دریک مرکز یا عنوان شغلی خاص! قبل از انتخاب هررشته ای هم برین  ازنزدیک محیط کار اشخاص و مشاغل رو ببینین و ازشون سوال بپرسین درزمینه  حقوق دریافتی،رضایت شغلی و... موفق باشین  :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## sardare azmoon

من ارشد حقوق هستم اونم تو بهشتی که بهترین دانشگاه حقوق ایرانه 
از من میشنوید ابیاری گیاهان دریایی برید ولی نیاین حقوق قبولی تو ازمون وکالت حدود 5 الی 10 درصده و اگر تو اون ازمون قبول نشید رسما یک بیکار خواهید بود پس  اصلا ریسک نکنید تازه شغل وکالت هم از نظر اخلاقی اصلا شغل خوبی نیست و برای اینکه وکیل خوب بشی باید خیلی مسائل رو زیر پا بذارید پس حقوق نیاین به نظر من

----------


## Lawyer

علاقه به حقوق داشته باشی مهمترین بخشه!

لطفا بعضی دوستان برای همه یه نسخه نپیچین :Yahoo (21): که حقوق بده یا خوبه...
هررشته ای سختیای خودشو داره!و...

مهم اینکه هدفت مشخص باشه!
حتما توش به یه جایی میرسی!
 :Yahoo (76): 


پ.ن:تاپیکم که فسیل شده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## راحیل

> من ارشد حقوق هستم اونم تو بهشتی که بهترین دانشگاه حقوق ایرانه 
> از من میشنوید ابیاری گیاهان دریایی برید ولی نیاین حقوق قبولی تو ازمون وکالت حدود 5 الی 10 درصده و اگر تو اون ازمون قبول نشید رسما یک بیکار خواهید بود پس  اصلا ریسک نکنید تازه شغل وکالت هم از نظر اخلاقی اصلا شغل خوبی نیست و برای اینکه وکیل خوب بشی باید خیلی مسائل رو زیر پا بذارید پس حقوق نیاین به نظر من



اما رشته ی حقوق تنها در وکالت خلاصه نمیشه... با لیسانسشم میتونی کار پیداکنی مثلا" افتتاح موسسه حقوقی...شرکت درآزمونهای ورودی شرکتها..وزارت نیرو و... باید زرنگ باشی و بدونی کجاها دنبال کاربگردی،شما الآن اگه تهران ساکن باشی محاله کارگیرت نیاد با ارشد حقوق! رزومه بنویس به دفاتر کاریابی مراجعه کن..اول این کارها رو انجام بده بعد اگه کارگیرت نیومد بیا جبهه بگیر.. سایت های مختلفی هم هستن مثل استخدام...استختام..ای استخدام و.... که جدیدترین اخبار و آگهی های استخدامی رو درج میکنن .. خیلی ازبانکها هم هستن که بدون سابقه کار نیرو جذب میکنن...به شهرداری ها و استانداری ها هم مراجعه کنین و یا آگهی هاشون رو جستجو و مطالعه بفرمایین..موفق باشین.

----------


## راحیل

> اما رشته ی حقوق تنها در وکالت خلاصه نمیشه... با لیسانسشم میتونی کار پیداکنی مثلا" افتتاح موسسه حقوقی...شرکت درآزمونهای ورودی شرکتها..وزارت نیرو و... باید زرنگ باشی و بدونی کجاها دنبال کاربگردی،شما الآن اگه تهران ساکن باشی محاله کارگیرت نیاد با ارشد حقوق! رزومه بنویس به دفاتر کاریابی مراجعه کن..اول این کارها رو انجام بده بعد اگه کارگیرت نیومد بیا جبهه بگیر.. سایت های مختلفی هم هستن مثل استخدام...استختام..ای استخدام و.... که جدیدترین اخبار و آگهی های استخدامی رو درج میکنن .. خیلی ازبانکها هم هستن که بدون سابقه کار نیرو جذب میکنن...به شهرداری ها و استانداری ها هم مراجعه کنین و یا آگهی هاشون رو جستجو و مطالعه بفرمایین..موفق باشین.



همزمان هم میشه آزمون وکالت و آزمون دیگری رو شرکت کرد مثلا" قضاوت و سردفتری یا وکالت و دادیاری ..عدم موفقیتتون به انتخاب نادرست منابع آموزشی و یا سستی و آشنانبودن با تک تک و تمام مراکز استخدامی رشتتون بوده حتما"...هیئت علمی دانشگاه هم خوبه ..بازهم تلاش کنین بی نتیجه نمیمونین قطعا" .

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اما رشته ی حقوق تنها در وکالت خلاصه نمیشه... با لیسانسشم میتونی کار پیداکنی مثلا" افتتاح موسسه حقوقی...شرکت درآزمونهای ورودی شرکتها..وزارت نیرو و... باید زرنگ باشی و بدونی کجاها دنبال کاربگردی،شما الآن اگه تهران ساکن باشی محاله کارگیرت نیاد با ارشد حقوق! رزومه بنویس به دفاتر کاریابی مراجعه کن..اول این کارها رو انجام بده بعد اگه کارگیرت نیومد بیا جبهه بگیر.. سایت های مختلفی هم هستن مثل استخدام...استختام..ای استخدام و.... که جدیدترین اخبار و آگهی های استخدامی رو درج میکنن .. خیلی ازبانکها هم هستن که بدون سابقه کار نیرو جذب میکنن...به شهرداری ها و استانداری ها هم مراجعه کنین و یا آگهی هاشون رو جستجو و مطالعه بفرمایین..موفق باشین.


من تهران هستم اتفاقا رتبه 2 ارشد حقوق هستم و الانم تو بهشتی که بهترین دانشگاه حقوقه دارم درس میخونم و  تا چند وقت پیش داشتم قاضی میشدم که البته انصراف ولی بازم میگم نیاین 
این بانک ها و موسسات از بین وکلا میگیرن نه از بین کسی که فقط لیسانس حقوق داره ازمون سردفتری هم هر چند سال یک بار برگزار میشه مثلا 86 برگزار شده و تازه امسال دوباره برگزار میشه یعنی بعد از 8 سال پس روش فکر نکنید بهتره
درصد قبولی وکالت هم مشخصه حدود 5 الی 10 درصد و به نظر من کسی نباید چنین ریسک بزرگی بکنه تازه اگر بخوای وکیل خوبی بشی باید با وجدان خداحافظی کنی !!!!

----------

